# start for locomotive project



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have several hand made cars and want to build a steam locomotive mainly of wood. Want to start with the motor block from some commercial unit and build the boiler and such myseld. Any idea on where to buy the block to start with and what would be good to use?

Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would depend on the configuration you wanted to build, and also the scale... 

Post that here, and you will get a number of good answers. 

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Douglas, 

Ok, Having built more than a few locos... The questions you have to ask yourself are these: 

1) Do I power the axles each with a motor or do I trust to the (scale) linkage and use one? 
2) What sort of radius curve do I intend to use and how will this affect my choice of loco? 
3) How heavy is it likely to be when completed -what will be the required gearing ratio to move it? 
4) How much torque (and thus the size and power of the motor) do I need to turn my loco wheels and how much more do I need for pulling power? 
5) How do I power and control my loco RC & ESC & onboard batteries or pick up fro the rails? 
6) Having drawn the loco at full (scale) size what can I fit where? 

These are the starters... 

Have a look here for ideas and information -I know it is for Gauge '3' but the basics are there for any scale and gauge combination feel free to grab what you want. That is after all why I put it there. 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/g3/

regards 

ralph


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug

While the likelihood of the following being the particular locomotive you desire to build, is rather slim. It does show how MLS member RangerJoel went about starting the build of his Milwaukee Road Hiawatha F7. Sadly while he did finish the model he didn't finish out the build log. However you may get some useful ideas, hope you find the PDF file of use.









Milwaukee Road Hiawatha F7 - PDF 1MB[/b]


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I susp0ect the scale I want is 1/22.5 or1/24. Want to do some average sized steamer. Just wondered if any company out there sells like the chasis with motor, wheels, drive rods and such?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristocraft will sell you the block, wheels and siderods for their Pacific or their 8 wheel consolidation/mikado. Comes with the motor too, ready to run. zYou could also buy a frame from them, I think.

Hartland will sell you their motor blocks and wheels


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well at least now we have something to work with... 

Try Garden Railway Specialists. There catalogue has the following electric chassis; 0-4-0, 0-6-0, 0-6-2, 2-6-2. 

These may of course be combined to produce large articulateds and I have used a modified (with a hacksaw!) 0-6-0 and a 0-4-0 to produce an 0-6-4-0 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/hagans.html 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Want to do some average sized steamer. 
Most of the Bachmann 1:22.5 models in their "Big Hauler" range are relatively inexpensive - you could buy one secondhand and throw away the body. Lots of folk here have old ones they don't use any more. . . If you want a 4-6-0, the train sets are around $125.


----------

